

How will the future human machine interface technologies be? - san007

Numerous applications are being developed around human touch based technologies(applications on iphone, ipad, etc.). I keep wondering how the devices that provide the human interface in the above cases will evolve in future . The five sensory receptors of humans(eyes, ears, nose, tongue, skin/sense) - have at different points in time given  the opportunity to create different types of human interface devices(barring nose and tongue, not sure if I will see any HMI device using these organs in future).<p>Would skin/human touch based sensing interface devices manifest from time to time  in different, improved packagings or would some company completley surprise us with a new concept(something like a human mind reader).<p>It would be great to hear from you guys how do you think the technology evolution in the HMI space is going to map out? Would it just be re-packaging and improvement of the touch sensing interfaces devices or would we witness a more fundamental change in human machine interface devices?
======
san007
Guys any comments????????

